# Win 2K3 Server Standard Edition mit Terminalserver ohne Soundausgabe?



## preko (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

habe bei uns einen 2K3er Standard Server auf den die zumeist Win98SE Clients per Terminalserverfunktion zugreifen.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass z.B. WAV Dateien nicht über die lokale Soundkarte der Clients ausgegeben werden können, da eine Fehlermeldung kommt im Sinne von "Soundkarten Fehler..", bzw. "Es ist ein Problem aufgetreten..." - habe den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr im Kopf.
Wenn ich dann die Soundkarte im Win98SE Modus teste, funktioniert diese einwandfrei.

Offensichtlich greift der Server dabei nicht auf die lokale Soundkarte zu  

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann und wie man dieses Problem löst?

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## xCondoRx (25. Oktober 2004)

Wie greifst du auf den TS zu? Hast du den Client istalliert, der bei Windows Server 2003 mit dabei ist? Wenn ja, besorg dir mal den neusten RDP-Client und installier den auf den Win98 PCs.. Da kannst du auch einstellen, dass der Sound lokal wiedergegeben werden soll..


----------



## preko (26. Oktober 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie greifst du auf den TS zu? Hast du den Client istalliert, der bei Windows Server 2003 mit dabei ist? Wenn ja, besorg dir mal den neusten RDP-Client und installier den auf den Win98 PCs.. Da kannst du auch einstellen, dass der Sound lokal wiedergegeben werden soll..


Hi,

ich habe die neueste Version des RDP-Clients von der Microsoft Seite heruntergeladen und installiert. Die Einstellung des Sounds ist so gewählt, dass er eigentlich lokal wiedergegeben werden müsste.

Allerdings bekomme ich nach wie vor trotz korrekt installierter und funktionierender (Onboard-)Soundkarte auf dem Win98SE Basissystem die Fehlermeldung beim Media Player (V9.00.00.3075):


> Windows Media Player kann die Datei nicht wiedergeben, da ein Problem mit dem Audiogerät besteht. Möglicherweise ist im Computer kein Audiogerät installiert, das Audiogerät wird gerade von einem anderen Programm verwendet, oder es funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß.



Wenn ich dann auf den Button "Weitere Informationen" klicke, kommt aus der Windows-Hilfe folgender Text:


> 0xC00D11BA: Windows Media Player kann die Datei nicht wiedergeben
> Windows Media Player kann die Datei nicht wiedergeben, da ein Problem mit dem Audiogerät besteht, z. B. mit der Soundkarte oder dem Soundcontroller. Diese Fehlermeldung kann aus einem der folgenden Gründe auftreten:
> 
> Das Audiogerät wird von einem anderen Programm verwendet. Beenden Sie das andere Programm, das möglicherweise das Audiogerät verwendet, und versuchen Sie dann erneut, die Datei wiederzugeben.
> ...



Also, ich komme hier irgendwie nicht weiter.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## xCondoRx (26. Oktober 2004)

Kann der TS die Sounds denn lokal korrekt wiedergeben?


----------



## preko (26. Oktober 2004)

Keine Ahnung. Habe es bisher noch nicht ausprobieren können, da im ich sonst in den Serverschrank kriechen müsste um die Boxen anzuschließen.

Vielleicht versuche ich es mal ein paar Boxen anzuklemmen.


Beste Grüße,
Preko


----------



## xCondoRx (26. Oktober 2004)

Langt ja, wenn du guckst ob es da Konflikte mit Treibern oder etwas in der Art gibt.. Dazu musst ja nicht reinkriechen ..


----------



## preko (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

nein, Konflike gibt es nicht. Allles o.k.. Das ist es ja was ich nicht verstehe.  

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## preko (3. November 2004)

Hi,

hier die Lösung, die ich zwischenzeitlich gefunden habe (http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;818465):



> HOW TO: Use Group Policy to Permit Users to Redirect and Play Audio in a Remote Desktop Session to Terminal Services in Windows Server 2003
> 
> Article ID	:	818465
> Last Review	:	March 1, 2004
> ...



Beste Grüße,
preko


----------

